# K.P.'s ECU Pirate Baitcaster - Batson SP844 Popping Blank



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Finished the 2nd. rod for my pals coming down from North Carolina.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Rest of the photos. No, I didn't mess up the finish on that stripper guide, got some dew on it while taking photos.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Mighty fine work!


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice work. Where you get those grips? Beautiful rod


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks. I make the grips, the EVA is available in several colors.


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Very CUSTOM rod


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Pirates!


----------

